# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  رأيكم يهمنا

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين 
اخباركم جماعة الخير 
بما ان محرم الحرام على الأبواب .. واني مرتبطة بأحدى الجماعات الي تقيم 
مراسيم عشرة محرم الى الأطفال البنوتات البراعم المرحلتين الأبتدائية والمتوسطة 

اتمنى انكم اتشاركوني بأرائكم حول ما هو مناسب للطرح والعرض 
في مثل هذه البرامج 
حيث اخترنا شخصيات معينة من ابطال كربلاء  للقراءة والتمثيل 
وايضا لدينا مسرح للعرائس 
اتمنى ان ارى قصص اجتماعية او دينية او للتمثيل بالعرائس
او تقوم الفتيات بتمثيلها 
كما ان لدينا مسابقات وفقرات اخرى 
لكن اردت ارائكم ومساعدتكم وكله في خدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام
لا تبخلوا علينا بالقصص والتمثيليات الهادفة تناسب حرمة الشهر 
وافكاركم تهمنا 
ويعطيكم الله الف عافية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
الله وياكم وتخرجوا أجيال مواليه لآل البيت وتسير بهداهم 
وتعظم ذكراهم يرفعون رآية الحجة المنتظر
 
الموضوع صعب عليي واجد أفتي فيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حساسه حبيبتي 
يعطيش العافية 
بس بغيت افكار وقصص 
يلا ما قصرتي على الأقل حطيتي بصمتش هون
بانتظار افكار حلوه من اخوان واخوات حلوين 
يعطيكم العافية جميع

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآآم 
كيفك عفاف الهدى ؟
الله يعطيكم العافيه في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله 
ومأجورين ومثابين مقدماً

اممم ما فهمت على قصدش عدل ...

يعني انتي بغيتي قصص حسينية مثل قصه تحكي عن ثورة الامام الحسين مصوره  وقصة واقعة الطف بالصور ؟

اما على الافكار اممم ممكن انك اتخلي الاطفال يقوموا بإلقاء العزاااء بأنفسهم وتشجيعهم 
او تخلوهم يقرأو المقتل بس كل وحده مقطع يعني تدربوهم على طريقة الالقااء 
زي الملايااات مثلاً ...

اتمنى اكون افدتك بشي ولو بسيط :)
لي عوده 
دعواااتك
تحياااااااااتوووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> سلآآآم 
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> كيفك عفاف الهدى ؟
> الحمد لله بخير 
> الله يعطيكم العافيه في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله 
> ومأجورين ومثابين مقدماً
> مأجورين ومثابين انتو كمان 
> اممم ما فهمت على قصدش عدل ...
> ...




اهلا خيو اسعدني جدا تعاونش ومرورش هون 
وكمان كنت ابي قصص قصيرة عن اهل البيت 
مثل الروايات الي نقدر انمثلها ..مشاهد قصيرة وفيها عبره 
مثل الي مثلناهم سابقا 
قصة اية ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما واسيرا)
مثلنا هالمشهد
كمان حديث الكساء المشهور مثلناه 
كدا قصص عن اهل البيت نعتبر منها 
وكمان ابغى قصص اجتماعية نقدر انمثلها اما بالعرائس او الأطفال يقوموا بالتمثيل 
واذا عندكم افكار الى المجلة ..لأن السنة ناويين خلال العشرة نصدر 3 اعداد على الأقل 
وكمان نريد مسابقات تناسب الشهر 
وهذا كل شي خيو عوامية 
بجد اسعددني مرورش واتمنى المشاركة من الجميع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أحين فهمت شويه :huuh:  
وجبت لش قصص عن بطلة كربلاء 
في ذا الرابط 
إن شاءالله تستفيدي منهم :embarrest: 
قصص وحكايا بخصوص السيده زينب
http://www.holykarbala.net/family/sub9.html
حكاية رفع السب
على هالرابط
http://www.holykarbala.net/children/story/05/05.html

وإذا نفعوا بادور حق أبطال كربلاء
وفي بعد الزهراء في القرآن>>طبعا مو عن كربلاء
وإذا ماستفدتي  :weird:  :med: 
إسمحي لي على الإزعاج :angry: 
وقتي ضيق  :mad:   :toung: بس أبغى أشاركم الأجر>>دعواتكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هلا بالهدى والعفاف كله 

مأجورة خيتي 

عن نفسي ما عندي فكرة محددة او قصة معينة 

بس ودي يكون تخصيص كل يوم لصفة معينة 

كتخصيص يوم سابع للحديث عن الايثار ونتطرق لقصة الامام العباس عليه السلام مع اخيه الحسين كشاهد على الصفة المذكورة 

لي عودة بأفكار ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> أحين فهمت شويه 
> تفهميها وهي طايره
> وجبت لش قصص عن بطلة كربلاء 
> في ذا الرابط 
> إن شاءالله تستفيدي منهم
> قصص وحكايا بخصوص السيده زينب
> اكيد استفدت 
> http://www.holykarbala.net/family/sub9.html
> حكاية رفع السب
> ...



 يعطيش الله الف عافية ما قصرت 
اسعدتني جدا مبادرتش الرائعة 
وشغلات حليوه مره الي جبتيها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هلا بالهدى والعفاف كله 
> وهلا بالدنيا ونوارتها الحلوه
> وحشتيني خيو 
> 
> مأجورة خيتي 
> مثابين ان شاء الله
> 
> عن نفسي ما عندي فكرة محددة او قصة معينة 
> اش دعوى ......
> ...



يا هلا بالنوارة حبيبتي 
الي عن جد افتقدت  روح الحماس معاش في الأيام الي طافت 
واسعدني جدا جدا مرورش في هالصفحة بالذات 
وثوابش على ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

وبانتظار عودتش هنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين الأفكار الحسينية

----------


## جنة الرضا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

استسمحك عذراً أختي  ودي اخدمك واسعادك في القصص بس جنة الرضا ولد انا ولد وليس بنت :in_love:

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

خيتي عفاف الهدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موفقة يعطيك ألف عافية
وفي ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله


اطلعت ليلة أمس على موضوعك وبودي لو أشارككم الاجر

ما سأدرجه قد لايفيدك في التمثيليات ، لكن قد يفيد بافكار للمجلة ان شاء الله



لي عودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


تمنيتُ أن استطيع تقديم ولو أقل القليل..


سأبحث وسأنقب هنا وهناك.. 


وبين دفاتر العقل..


علني أغترف لي غرفة...


اتمنى أن أعود مصطحبة فكرتي معي..


موفقين جميعاً..


ومقضية حوائجكم....


بحق الحسين..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

دمتم برعاية الإله...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما سأدرجه موضوع وليست فكرة لكنه خاص بالامام الحسين" عليه السلام"

واتمنى ان تحصل به الفائدة

الموضوع : ثلاث أبيات من الشعر مكتوبه فوق السهم الذي أصاب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


ثلاث أبيات من الشعر مكتوبه فوق السهم الذي أصاب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ..

من أبشع جرائم بني أمية في كربلاء يوم عاشوراء هي رش الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بالسهام ..

ومن تلك السهام : السهم الذي سيحشر يوم القيامة ليشهد على القوم فعلتهم ..

انه السهم المثلث الذي وقع في كبد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام 

ولم يكن هذا السهم ليخرج الا بعد ان عالجه الإمام الحسين ليخرج من القفا

.. لانه سهم مثلث ..

.. سهم له ثلاث شعب ..

.. سهم مسموم قد انقعه حرملة عليه لعنة الله في السم لعدة ايام ..

.. ما أفظعها من جريمة أتى بها حرمله ..

.. انها جريمة من عدد جرائمه ..

.. الجرائم التي تحدد منها ثلاث جرائم ..

السهم الاول/ وقع في عين العباس عليه السلام 

السهم الثاني/ وقع في نحر عبدالله الرضيع 

السهم الثالث/ هو السهم الذي تزلزلت له السماوات والأراضين
.. السهم الذي وقع في كبد الامام الحسين عليه السلام .. 
لقد خرج ذلك السهم من ظهر الامام عليه السلام ..
ليقع بعيداَ عن ارض المعركة ..
اذ وقع في احد بساتين كربلاء ..
وبعد زمن طويل من واقعة الطف 

وجد أحد المزارعين ذلك السهم ..
عندما كان يحرث أرضه 
وحين وجده كان السهم لا يزال طرياَ عليه دم الإمام عليه السلام ..
ولم تغير الأرض معالمه
وقد وجد ذلك الفلاح السهم مكتوب على ريشه هذا الأبيات الثلاثة :

لا تعجبوا من تراب لا يغيرني    **  بل اعجبوا من عظيم الخطب والمحنِ 
وحمرة قد كستني من محاسنها  **  كسبتها من غريب الدار والوطنِ
اني وقعت على قلب الحسين  **  بِسَمٍّ فليت الدهر أعدمني 

.. ما أفجعها من واقعه .. إنها ساعة الخلود ..

ساعة زمنيه لا نعلم مدى حجمها الزمني إلا أنها الخلود 

لا يوم كيومك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين ..
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل و النهار



أسألكم الدعاء


مما قرأت وتصفحت

----------


## ورد الياسمين

سأل المخالف
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

قصيدة رائعة جداً




سأل المخـالف حين انـهكـه العـجب
هل للحـسين مع الروافـض من نسب 
لا يـنـقضي ذكـر الحسين بثـغرهم
وعلى امتداد الدهـر يُوقِـدُ كاللَّـهب 
وكـأنَّ لا أكَــلَ الزمـــانُ على دمٍ
كدم الحـسين بـكـربلاء ولا شــرب 
أوَلَمْ يَـحِنْ كـفُّ البـكاء فــما عسى
يُـبدي ويُـجدي والحسين قد احــتسب 
فأجـبـتـه ما للـحـسين وما لـــكم
يا رائــدي نــدوات آلـيـة الطـرب 
إن لم يـكن بين الحــسين وبـيـنـنـــا
نـسبٌ فـيـكـفـيـنا الـرثاء له نــسب 
والحـر لا يـنـسى الجـمــــيل وردِّه
ولَـإنْ نـسى فـلـقــد أسـاء إلى الأدب 
يالائـمي حـب الحـسين أجــــــنـنا
واجــتاح أوديــة الضـــمائر واشرأبّْ 
فلـقد تـشـرَّب في النــخاع ولم يــزل
سـريانه حتى تســـلَّـط في الـرُكــب 
من مـثـله أحــيى الكـرامة حـيــنـما
مـاتت على أيــدي جــبابـرة الـعـرب 
وأفـاق دنـيـاً طـأطـأت لـولاتــــها
فَــرَقَى لـذاك ونـال عــالية الـرتــب 
و غــدى الصـمـود بإثـره مـتـحفزاً
والـذل عن وهـج الحيـاة قد احتـجـب 
أما الـبـكاء فــذاك مــصـدر عـزنا
وبه نـواسـيـهـم ليـوم الـمنـقـلـب 
نـبـكي على الــرأس المـــرتـل آيـة
والــرمح مـنـبـره وذاك هو العـجـب 
نـبـكي على الثـغـر المـكـسـر سِــنَهُ
نـبكي على الجـسـد السـليب الـمُنتهـب 
نـبـكي على خـدر الفــواطـم حــسرة 
وعـلى الـشـبـيـبة قـطـعـوا إربـاً إرب 
دع عنـك ذكــر الخـالـديـن وغـبـطهم
كي لا تــكون لـنـار بـارئـهـم حــطب 


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين



أسألكم الدعاء

كما وصلني عبر الايميل


لي عودة بإذن الواحد الأحد

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أختنا المشرفه عفاف الهدى* 
*و صباح الخير و مساء النور* 
*كم أنا سعيد لقراءتي ما سطرته يمينكِ المباركة* 
*إنها و الله الأفكار الجبارة هذا اليوم في ترسيخ المبدأ في أجيال الغد فـ (الأم مدرسة)* 
*أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم و ينفع بحركتكم هذه بناتنا و الأبناء جميعا* 
*و ليس لدي شيء محدد في هذا الصدد أكثر من الرجوع إلى هذا الرابط و متأكد أنه لديكم مسبقا فلم أئتي بجديد* 
*http://www.shabir.tv/?p=1516* 
*لكني أحببت أن أشارككم الفكرة* 
*لكني سوف أضيف نقطة هنا لعلها مهمة و هي:*  
*بأن تظيفوا في برامجكم الهادفة هذه تذكير هذه البراعم الطرية من البنات المؤمنات بوسيلة أو بأخرى أنهم مستقبلا سوف يكونوا أمهات، و أن الأمومة هي ما خلقوا من أجلها أصلا، و هي أجمل ما في هذا الكون مما خلقه الله عز و جل، و أن البيت مسؤولية و أن له ثقله الكبير على أكتافهم*  
*فالإمام الحسين و أهل البيت عموما عليهم أفضل الصلاة و السلام يفرحوا إذا سمعوا و عرفوا أن شيعتهم أمة مؤمنة مثقفة و ملمة بما خلقهم الله من أجلها - الطاعة و حسن التربة، لأننا في هذه الدنيا نمثلهم أهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة و السلام* 
*سيروا موفقين لكل ما يحبه الله و يرضاه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم  
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> استسمحك عذراً أختي ودي اخدمك واسعادك في القصص بس جنة الرضا ولد انا ولد وليس بنت
> اخي الكريم جنة الرضا 
> اعتذر انا لأني لم انتبه انك ولد
> مع علمي مسبقا بأنك ولد ولست فتاة 
> ...



اخي جنة يسلم لي مرورك والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> صلوات ربي عليهم اجمعين
> 
> خيتي عفاف الهدى
> هلا
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> موفقة يعطيك ألف عافية
> ويعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي
> ...



اهلا وسهلا فيش خيو 
بانتظار مقترحاتك 
والله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
>  يا كريم  
> تمنيتُ أن استطيع تقديم ولو أقل القليل.. 
>  ان شاء الله تقدمي ما تستطيعي تقديمه لخدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام
> سأبحث وسأنقب هنا وهناك.. 
> ...



يعطيش الله الف عافية خيو 
وبانتظار عودتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> ما سأدرجه موضوع وليست فكرة لكنه خاص بالامام الحسين" عليه السلام" 
> واتمنى ان تحصل به الفائدة
> ان شاء الله 
> الموضوع : ثلاث أبيات من الشعر مكتوبه فوق السهم الذي أصاب الإمام الحسين عليه السلام 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد  
> 
> ...



تسلمي خيو شي جديد بالنسبة الى الأشياء الي بحثنا عنها 
يعطيش العافية خيو 
وان شاء الله راح انضيف الموضوع الى باقي المواضيع والمناقشة عليه
سلمت يداك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قصيدة رائعه خيو الور والياسمين 
اكيد استفدت منها 
واخترتها من الحين الى الإلقاء لشهر محرم 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *السلام عليكم أختنا المشرفه عفاف الهدى*
> *وعبكم السلام عمو*
> 
> *و صباح الخير و مساء النور*
> *صباح الخيرات ومساء الأنوار* 
> *كم أنا سعيد لقراءتي ما سطرته يمينكِ المباركة*
> *احرجتني عمو .........* 
> *إنها و الله الأفكار الجبارة هذا اليوم في ترسيخ المبدأ في أجيال الغد فـ (الأم مدرسة)* 
> *أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم و ينفع بحركتكم هذه بناتنا و الأبناء جميعا*
> ...



يعطيك الله الف عافية عمو 
ستتم مناقشة ما طرحت 
وثوابك على ايبا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعزائي لدينا فقرة التعرف على الأماكن المقدسة والعتبات الحسينية 
وهي استعراض العتبات الحسينية عبر البروجيكتر 
لكن لم نحصل على عرض للحرم الحسيني مثلا او العيباسي 
وغيره من المشاهد
من يستطيع ان يخدمنا في هذه النقطة لا يبخل علينا 
نريد ان نتجول في المشهد ونحن نشرح للأطفال ما بداخل المشهد
اذا لم يتوفر العرض نريد صور موضحه للمشاهد وما تحتويه 
ويعطيكم الله الف عافية

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

اتيتك بما وجدته من صور لحرم أبي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام  
 

 





 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


معذرة على التقصير
مأجورين ومثابين

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ترى مستعجله>>كله مستعجله وخلاص
هذا الرابط فيه معلومات عن العتبات 
بس لاأعتقد فيه صور 

http://www.holykarbala.net/arabic.php

بادور لش باجر ان شاء الله أحصل صور ولا أرجع بالفشله وياش
أعتقد قوقل إيرث ينفع حق الحرمين والمسافه بينهما
اسمحي لي بس لما تبغي الحاجه تضيع

----------


## ورد الياسمين

الفجر والامام الحسين 
----------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد

ما علاقة سورة الفجر بالامام الحسين عليه السلام !!!!!

قال تعالى: 
"والفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر والليل إذا يسر هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر" 
صدق الله العلي العظيم
يحثنا الإمام الصادق عليه السلام على تلاوة سورة الفجر ،، ويبين لنا السبب والعلة من ذلك ،، فهي باختصار تبين لنا قضية الحسين عليه السلام ومصيبة عاشوراء ..

يقول الامام الصادق عليه السلام : " اقرأوا سورة الفجر في فرائضكم ونوافلكم فإنها سورة الحسين عليه السلام" 
وقال عليه السلام :" من قرأها  كان مع الحسين عليه السلام يوم القيامة في درجته من الجنة" 

قد يرد سؤال بأذهاننا بأي لحاظ الإمام الصادق عليه السلام يقول بأنها سورة الحسين؟
باعتبار أن الحسين عليه السلام هو أفضل مصاديق ما نزل في آيات هذه السورة ،، والمصداق الأكمل الذي يمثل هذه الآيات هو الحسين عليه السلام ،، خصوصاً الآيات الاخيرة من هذه السورة في قول الله تعالى : " يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة"
نزلت هذه الآية خصوصاً ليوم عاشوراء لنداء الحسين عليه السلام ..
باعتبار "وليال عشر" تمثل عشرة محرم وهي العشرة المختصة بالحسين عليه السلام ،، وقد نلاحظ حرف الواو في "وليال" فالوارد في اللغة العربية الواو هنا تستخدم للقسم .. 
هذا التفسير مذكور في الكثير من روايات الشيعة وخصوصاً روايات الشيخ هيثم البحراني
قد يقول قائل منا :
هل مجرد قراءة سورة الفجر ( لفظياً ) يترتب عليه كسب الثواب والأجر الكبير وأن يكون مع الحسين؟ 

في مقام الإجابة على هذا التساؤل ليس متعلق بالقراءة اللفظية وإنما القراءة المتبصرة الواعية التي تحوي التأمل والتدبر حينها تتحقق الكونية مع الحسين عليه السلام فلا بد منا أن نعمل بما نقرأ .. 
( اقرأ وأرقى بالعمل ) 
ثواب وأجر من يقرأ هذه السورة يغفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر بعدد قرآتها ..
ويأتي يوم القيامة وله نور يشع ،، ينور له دربه ويكون مع الحسين عليه السلام في جنته .. 

ما هو الفجر الذي اقسم الله به في سورة الفجر؟ 
يريد الله أن يثبت قضايا مهمة وعظيمة ولذلك يحتاج إلى أقسام عظيمة جداً بعظمته .. 
الفجر هو علامة انتهاء الليل وبزوغ الفجر ،، فأقسم بفجر عاشوراء وصاحب فجر عاشوراء وهو الحسين عليه السلام ،، فالفجر هنا يمثل حركة تغييرية وانتهاء فترة مظلمة ،، وقدوم فترة نورانية وفجر عاشوراء يمثل انعطافة في حياة وحركة البشرية جمعاء ..

وكثيراً ما رددت أمهاتنا هذه المقولة عن الامام الحسين عليه السلام" شريت شيعتي بدم رقبتي"

وكما نعلم بأن المفسرون لهم أقوال كثيرة ،، أكثر من عشرين قول 
فيقول البعض أن قول الله عز وجل "وليال عشر" هم الأئمة العشرة من ولد علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام قبل المهدي ،،
وفي قوله "والشفع" هنا اقسم الله بفاطمة وعلي عليهما السلام " والوتر" رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ..


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين

مأجورين

ونسالكم الدعاء


وللامانة .. منقول ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> اتيتك بما وجدته من صور لحرم أبي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام 
> رحم الله والديش 
>   
>   
> 
>  
> ...



الله يعطيش الف عافية 
بس خيو الصور ما ظهرت عندي 
ما قصرت 
وغي ميزان اعمالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ترى مستعجله>>كله مستعجله وخلاص
> العجلة من الشيطان خيو ...هدي شوي
> هذا الرابط فيه معلومات عن العتبات 
> بس لاأعتقد فيه صور 
> حلو الموقع رحم الله والديش
> 
> http://www.holykarbala.net/arabic.php
> 
> بادور لش باجر ان شاء الله أحصل صور ولا أرجع بالفشله وياش
> ...



يعطيش العافية خيو
حبيت اقول الش 
انما الأعمال بالنيات 
ونيتش خدمة ابي عبد الله الحسين
اذا ستظفرين بالثواب الجزيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الفجر والامام الحسين 
> 
> ---------------------- 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 
> ما علاقة سورة الفجر بالامام الحسين عليه السلام !!!!!
> 
> قال تعالى: 
> "والفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر والليل إذا يسر هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر" 
> ...



 وروده حبيبتي 
درس تدبر جميل جدا 
يعطيش الله الف عافية

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> الله يعطيش الف عافية 
> 
> يعافيش ويسلمش يارب
> 
> بس خيو الصور ما ظهرت عندي 
> 
> غريبة مع انها طالعة عندي بس ولا يهمك بحاول ادرجهم من جديد
> 
> ما قصرت 
> وغي ميزان اعمالش



 

 ويش هالفشله راجعه خيتي وبدرجهم مرة ثانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وروده حبيبتي
لا فشلة ولا شي 
تحصل في احسن العائلات

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآله الطاهرين والعن أعدائهم من الآن إلى قيام يوم الدين


 




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


بالنسبة إلي يطلعون عندي

واتمنى عندك يطلعون بعد لا اتفشل  :in_love: 

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وروده حبيبتي 
مشكوره لمتابعتش ومساعدتش
هذا من طيب اصلش
وحبش الى الزهراء عليها السلام وابنها
جعلش الله من خدام ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام
كمان خيو ما ظهرت الصور 
ولا تخجلي حبيبتي ولا شي 
تحصل في احسن العائلات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى من اراد خدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام 
عندنا فكره مستحدثة 
الا وهي 
المرسم الحسيني 
وش تقترحوا علينا بالنسبة الى هالفكرة 
ويعطيكم الله الف عافية

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالى
يمكن تمثيل هذه القصة
المعبرة
بسمه تعالى
قصة وعبرة (اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام
للا مام الحسين عليه السلام كلمة بحق اصحابه يقول فيها:
(( ما رأيت أصحابا أبرّ وأوفـــــى من أصحابى))
أ حـــــــد كبار علماء الشيعة كان يشكك فى نسبة هذا القول للامام الحسين عليه السلام وكا ن يستد ل علــــىعدم
تصديقه لذلك النص بقوله:
(( إ ني كلما فكرت فى نفسي توصلت إ لى أ ن أصحاب الحسين ع لم يقوموا بعمل خارق للعــادة بل العدو هو الذي
أظهر خسة ووضاعة إلـى أقصى حد فالامام الحسين هو سبـط النبي الاكرم وريحانته وهوإبن علي ع والزهراء ع وهو إما م عصره وهو وهو.........لذ ا فمن الطبيعي أ ن ينصر الحسين أ ي مسلم عادي يراه عليه السلام فى ذلك الوضـــع...
أولئــــــك الذين نصروه لم يظهروا شجاعــــــة فائقة وخارقة للعادة بل إ ن الذيــــن لم ينصروه هم الذ ين كا نوا

سيئيـن .جـــــــــــــــد ا..
ويتابع هذ ا العالم الكبير حديثه فيقول:
((ويبدو أ ن الله سبحانه أ را دأ ن ينقذنــــــى من هذ ه الغفلة والجهالة والضلالة فرأ يت فى عـــــا لم الرؤيا وكأني حاضر فى واقعة الطــــــف فـــأعلنت للا مام الحسين ع عن إ ستعدادي لنصرتــــــــهإ ذ ذهبت اليه وسلمت عليه وقلت: يا أبن رسول الله أتيتك ملبيا نداءك لاكــون من أنصارك.فقا ل عليه السلام:إ ذا فإنتظر امرنا....ثم حان وقت الصلاة فقال عليه السلام: نحن نريد إقامة الصلاة فقف أنت هــــــنا كــي تحول بيننا وبين سهام العدو حـــتى نتم الصلاة.....
فقلت: أفعل يا أبن رسول الله
فشرع (عليه السلام) بالصلاة ووقفـت أمامه وبعد هنيهة رأيت سهما ينطلق نحوى بسرعة فلما أقترب طأ طأت رأســـي دون إرادتى فإذا بالسهم يصيب الاما م عليه السلام فقلت والحديث لا زال فى عا لم الرؤيا أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه مااقبح ما فعلت لن أسمح بعد هذ ا بتكرار مثله أي بوصول سهم الــــي الاما م عليه السلام....
وبعد هنيهة أخرى أ تــــى سهم ثا ن فحدث منـــــي ما حدث فى المرة الاولــــــى وا صيب الامام ثانية بسهم أخر
وتكرر الحـــا لثالثة ورابعة والسهام تصــــيب أبا عبد الله عليه السلام وأ نا لا أ منعها من الوصول إلــــيه...
ثم حا نـــت مني التفا تة فرأيت الاما م ينظر إلـــــي مبتسما ثم قا ل : ما ر أيت اصحابا أبــــرّ من اصحابي))
اخوتي الاعزاء ان الجلوس فى البيت وتكرار قول يا ليتنا كنا معك فنفوز فوزا عظيما)) 
لا قيمة له ما لم تقرنه با لعمل والتطبــــيق فهل أ نـــــت كذلك؟؟
إ ن أصحابي كانـوا أهــل عمل وتطبيق ولم يكونوا أهل قول مجرد عن العمل
نقلا من كتاب الهجرة والجهاد للشهيد مطهري
والســــــــــــــــلام اخوتى الاعزاء اسألكم الدعاء
وفيه قصة اخرى قصة التاجر الذي كان يحضر مجالس العزاء ويستغرب كيف يود انسان يسمع ندات الحسين ع ولاينصره
وتجسدت له عاشوراء في المنام  ولكن جرد الحسين من كل سلاحه وحصانه وهرب
وفي الصباح ذكر لاحد العلماء ذلك فقال له لم يكفيك انك لم تنصر الحسين ع جردته من سلاحة اذهب وتصدق  بمبلغ مالي مهم؟
اخوكم يسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الى من اراد خدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام 
> عندنا فكره مستحدثة 
> الا وهي 
> المرسم الحسيني 
> وش تقترحوا علينا بالنسبة الى هالفكرة 
> ويعطيكم الله الف عافية



* انا افكاري في هذه الأمور صغيرة جدا و لا استطيع ان اخلق شيء أعني أني غير خلاق في التفكير*

*لكن ...*

*و هذا مجرد اقتراح إن كان مناسب*

*حبذا لو ركزتوا الرسوم بحيث أن كل لوحة تحكي قصة معينة و يذكر إسم الحدث* 

*أعني كأن تقول تحت الرسم القاسم ابن الحسن مثلا يبارز القوم*

*فمثلا طفل من أطفال الحسين تاه في الصحراء، امرأة تنعي فقيدها، بطل يبارز، امرأة على ظهر جمل بلا هودج، زينب على التل، الحسين يحاول النهوض و زينب هناااااااك في الخلفيه، و هل من مجرد*

*أعني لقطات معبرة و مركزة و صغيرة*

*أرجو أن قد وفقت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> بسمه تعالى
> يمكن تمثيل هذه القصة
> المعبرة
> بسمه تعالى
> قصة وعبرة (اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام
> للا مام الحسين عليه السلام كلمة بحق اصحابه يقول فيها:
> (( ما رأيت أصحابا أبرّ وأوفـــــى من أصحابى))
> أ حـــــــد كبار علماء الشيعة كان يشكك فى نسبة هذا القول للامام الحسين عليه السلام وكا ن يستد ل علــــىعدم
> تصديقه لذلك النص بقوله:
> ...



يعطيك العافية عمو 
فعلا قصة رائعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *انا افكاري في هذه الأمور صغيرة جدا و لا استطيع ان اخلق شيء أعني أني غير خلاق في التفكير*
> 
> *لكن ...* 
> *و هذا مجرد اقتراح إن كان مناسب* 
> *حبذا لو ركزتوا الرسوم بحيث أن كل لوحة تحكي قصة معينة و يذكر إسم الحدث*  
> *أعني كأن تقول تحت الرسم القاسم ابن الحسن مثلا يبارز القوم* 
> *فمثلا طفل من أطفال الحسين تاه في الصحراء، امرأة تنعي فقيدها، بطل يبارز، امرأة على ظهر جمل بلا هودج، زينب على التل، الحسين يحاول النهوض و زينب هناااااااك في الخلفيه، و هل من مجرد* 
> *أعني لقطات معبرة و مركزة و صغيرة* 
> 
> *أرجو أن قد وفقت*



 اقتراح جميل وهو في عين الأعتبار 
مثلا شخصية اليوم عبد الله الرضيع 
يكون محور الرسم او التلوين عن عبد الله الرضيع 
ومن ثم احتمال نبعث بالرسوم والتلوين 
لأحد فنانيين المنطقة ليشرف عليها 
ومن ثم في وقت لاحق تعرض الرسومات 
في معرض باسم المعرض الحسيني الصغير مثلا 
اقتراحاتكم لتطوير هذه الفكره

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اقتراح جميل وهو في عين الأعتبار 
> مثلا شخصية اليوم عبد الله الرضيع 
> يكون محور الرسم او التلوين عن عبد الله الرضيع 
> ومن ثم احتمال نبعث بالرسوم والتلوين 
> لأحد فنانيين المنطقة ليشرف عليها 
> ومن ثم في وقت لاحق تعرض الرسومات 
> في معرض باسم المعرض الحسيني الصغير مثلا 
> اقتراحاتكم لتطوير هذه الفكره



اولا :تعمل مسابقه للوحات
واقتراحي بالنسبه لتطوير الفكر هو 
إن اللوحه الفائزه (تعمل على قماش )>>مثل السواد
وتعلقوها عندكم في مجلس العزاء 
طبعا بأسم صاحب اللوحه 
وهنيه بتشوفي صاحب الفكره ماحد قده :wink: >>بلا تهريج :sad2: 

وداني جبت لش هالموقع لش لش مو لا للأفكار للخطباء إللي شرواش
http://www.m-alhassanain.com/main/index.shtml
وهادي صور إللي قلت باجيبهم مايقضوا غرضش بس عن الحلفان
http://m-alhassanain.com/gallery/cat...s.php?cat_id=7

إن شاء الله مومصديه


[ اللّهُمَّ ما عَمِلْتُ فِي هذِهِ السَّنَةِ مِنْ عَمَلٍ نَهَيْتَنِي عَنْهُ وَلَمْ تَرْضَهُ وَنَسِيْتُهُ وَلَمْ تَنْسَهُ وَدَعَوْتَنِي‌ إِلى التَّوْبَةِ بَعْدَ اجْتِرائِي عَلَيْكَ، اللّهُمَّ فَإِنِّي اسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِنْهُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي وَما عَمِلْتُ مِنْ عَمَلٍ يُقَرِّبُنِي إِلَيْكَ فَاقْبَلْهُ مِنِّي وَلا تَقْطَعْ رَجائِي مِنْكَ ياكَرِيمُ ]

----------


## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


جميل ما جاد به الإخوة الكرام من أفكار نيرة تثري 

العقول والقلوب الوالهة بأبي الأحرا الإمام الحسين عليه السلام 

وجميعنا في مثل هذه الأيام نبدأ التحضيرات لمشاركة

 آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله العزاء

وجميل أن نشارك الآخرين أفارهم والأجمل أن يذوب هذا الأمر في محبة آل البيت 

عليهم السلام 

وما تفضل به الإخوة الأكارم من الأفكار والتي تحمل الحب الكبير والمعاني السامية 

والأفكار النيرة يحتاج إلى مجهود غير طبيعي لإشراف عليه فهنيئاً لكم ما تفضلتم بحمله

أختي من المسئولية 

أحب أن اضيف فقط فكرة قد تفيد وهي 

إختيار بعض المعجزات التي حصلت ببركة آل البيت عليهم السلام وتكون من مصار معتبرة 

ولا تكون من مجرد ...قال فلان ....وفلان قال لي 

بل تكون من مصادر موثقة حتى لا يصبح هناك لغط من القول 

وتوجد كتب كثيرة بالإمكان الرجوع لها في هذا الشأن 

ومن خلال هذه المعاجز يتم ربط الأطفال بالمأساة الخالدة للإمام الحسين عليه السلام

وآل بيته الكرام 


وان شاء الله لي عودة مع بعض الأفكار 


خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## هذيان

أختي عفاف الهدى
حقيقة لاأدري ماأقول ولكن تعليق بسيط جدا
إن كانوا الأطفال في مسيرة
حبذا من كل طفلة تمسك بين يديها شمعة
وتكون الشمعة محميه طبعا في غالب أو ماشابه ذلك
فإن أنتهت المسيرة كل طفلة تضع الشمعة بنداء ياحسين
بحيث يكون الشكل النهائي للشموع
ياحســــــــــــــــين
شكرا لك أختي عفاف الهدى
في ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله

----------


## بنـت الجود

أفكار رائعة جدا ومميزة من الجميع

وإذا صارت عندي فكرة راح أرجع لكم

مأجورين ومثابين بمصاب بطل كربلاء

وموفقين ان شاءالله لكل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين
هذيان
 احنا مو في مسيرة 
بس حركة الشموع كتير عجبتني 
وراح استغلها في شي ثاني 
كلمة يا حسين بالذات
بنت الجود
تسلمي لي غناتي
وبانتظارش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو زين 
يعطيك العافية 
وهادي من فقراتنا الإساسية ( الكرامة)
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## واحد فاضي

أختي عفاف الهدى 

اليوم وأنا حاضر في قراءة سيد جاسم الطوريجاوي 

لفت انتباهي شيء أظنه شبه منسي في مجتمعنا 

أو آخذ في النسيان 

وهو قصة أولاد مسلم ..........وإبنته حميده ........رضوان الله تعالى عليهم 

ففيها من العبر الكثير الكثير 

وفيها من الرأي السديد الكثير الكثير 

من الممكن أن تبرز هذه القصة على خشبة المسرح بصورة رااااااااااااائعة 


من خلال حوار قصير ....أو عدة حورات قصيرة تكون متسلسلة 

من البداية حتى ليلة إستشهاد مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام 



أثابكم الله على هذا العمل البناء 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## نادِ عليًا

*السلام عليكم*


*ماجورين*


*وانا جاي وبكتب ... قريت اللي كتبه واحد فاضي...*


*نفس اللي كنت بكتبه... اي عن اولاد مسلم الخمسة وابنتيه...*


*نحن لا نعرف عنهم الكثير ... والمشايخ والمحاضرين لا يذكرونهم كثيرا...*


*كنت في مجلس الشيخ سعيد المعاتيق.... فعلا ...*

*اولاد البطل مسلم... لم ياخذوا حقهم....* 

*وتصلح ان تتكلموا عن كل منهم على حده... خاصه محمد الغريب...<< هكذا اسميته وهو محمد الاصغر... قصته فيها الكثير من الالم والعبر...*

*اجركم على الزهرة...*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> أختي عفاف الهدى 
> هلا
> 
> اليوم وأنا حاضر في قراءة سيد جاسم الطوريجاوي 
> عليك بالعافية ومأجور 
> لفت انتباهي شيء أظنه شبه منسي في مجتمعنا  
> أو آخذ في النسيان 
> ؟؟؟ 
> وهو قصة أولاد مسلم ..........وإبنته حميده ........رضوان الله تعالى عليهم 
> ...



مشكور اخوي الكريم 
اسعدني تواصلك في الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *ماجورين* 
> 
> *وانا جاي وبكتب ... قريت اللي كتبه واحد فاضي...* 
> 
> *نفس اللي كنت بكتبه... اي عن اولاد مسلم الخمسة وابنتيه...* 
> 
> ...



يعطيك العافية اخوي 
فعلا احنا ما غفلنا عنهم 
وطرحناهم 
تسلم وثوابك على ابو الأحرار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اشكر كل من ساهم معنا بأفكاره*
*واخيرا انتهينا من وضع اللبنات الأحيرة لبرنامجنا*
*وماهي الا يومين ويبدأ العمل على ارض الواقع*

*تضمن برنامجنا:*
*مسرح العرائس الذي يطرح قصص تربوية واجتماعية ودينية ايضا*
*كما اننا جهزنا فقرة بعنوان قصة وعبرة عن الأنبياء وبعض الروايات عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*بحيث تكون معضمها ممثلة* 
*مدن مقدسة تتحدث عن الأماكن المقدسة وذلك بعرض الصور*
*وتمثيل مشاهد من واقعة الطف* 
*عرض افلام تخص الواقعة* 
*قصائد بصوت الأطفال*
*المرسم الحسيني*
*والعديد من الفقرات التي رتبت وجهزت من قبل الأخوات*
*نتمنى ان نكون بعملنا البسيط هذا قد قمنا بخدمة ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و فقكم الله أختي لما يحبه و يرضاه*


*سيروا و الله يرعاكم و يأخذ بأيديكم*


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عمو ابو سلطان

سارت سفينا نتمنى ان الموج ما يقاذفها يمين ويسار
الحمد لله الى الحين احنا بالخط الصحيح
مع بعض العراقيل
لا سيما الماده
المهم مثلت دور هاني بن عروه
ودور الرجل الظالم الي حامل رأس حبيب بن مظاهر 
ودور خادم ابن زياد
الله يستر من الجاي
دعواتكم اخوان واخوات

----------

